# Problem with WMP54G PCI Wireless Card



## Brodalco (Jan 17, 2006)

When I set out to build my own computer, I got a Linksys wireless PCI card so I could connect to my family's Wifi network.

However, I was an idiot and didn't pay any attention to the installation instructions. As fate should have it, I was supposed to install the software before I put the card in.

Now, no matter how many times I try to uninstall the software and install it again correctly, something dosen't quite work and I'm stuck with an internetless computer.

When the software is installed, it acts strange- the wireless monitor will start in the tray when I turn on my computer, as it should. When I open up the monitor window, the interface is completley static- I can't click on anything except the "exit" button.

Perhaps the most enlightining of all of the sypmtoms, when I right click on the tray icon and choose "about", one the first line of text it says "Wireless Monitor Version: 4.5", but on the second line it simply says "Driver Version:" with nothing after the colon.

The "Add New Hardware" wizard won't detect it, the Device Manager won't list it, and nothing else seems to work.

Apparently, there's no driver, but how do I install or detect it?


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

Can you remove the PCI card, boot into Safe Mode and install the software "over the top" from Safe Mode? Windows might then "find new hardware" and install it properly. 

I have a Linksys USB WiFi adapter with SpeedBooster and there appears to be no way to install the drivers on their own. The entire software needs to be installed, after which it does let you opt to use Windows Zero Configuration instead of the Linksys software.


----------



## Brodalco (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm gonna try your suggestion... I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Brodalco (Jan 17, 2006)

*Dosen't work...*

....The installer freezes if you run it during safe mode. :sigh:


----------



## Beefnut (Sep 2, 2006)

The exact same thing is happening to me. Somebody please help!


----------



## Brodalco (Jan 17, 2006)

I gave up on this. I just have an ethernet cable running through my house now.


----------

